# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Прасад

## Сеня

Являются ли изменение вкуса и аромата пищи предложенной Кришне единственным критерием по которому определяют 
прасад? Обязательно ли пища предложенная Кришне должна изменить свои вкусовые и ароматические качества, как говорил Чайтанья? Я вот не заметил пока ни каких изменений, видимо уровня не достаточно чтобы с любовью предлагать, стоит ли продолжать предлагать, делать какие то подношения, делаю это пока как неофит, без всяких параферналий?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Сеня!

Предложив пищу Кришне, мы не можем быть на 100% уверены в том, что она была принята Господом. Если мы искренне приложим все возможные усилия к тому, что бы приготовить и предложить бхогу наилучшим образом, это будет для нас совершенством деятельности и будет способствовать развитию нашей Бхакти, однако, тем не менее, мы не можем быть уверены в том, что бхога была принята. Заметьте, бхога называется «предложенной», но не «принятой». Да, конечно, Вам следует продолжать предлагать пищу Кришне. Важно делать это следуя хотя бы минимальному стандарту, данному в приложениях к книгам  Шрилы Прабхупады, не изобретая собственного (как, например, один преданный рассказывал мне, что в самом начале своей практики он пытался предлагать бхогу Кришне, держа ее в руках).

Чтобы воспринять нечто относящееся к духовной энергии, необходимо обладать в достаточной степени развитыми духовными чувствами. Поэтому на начальной стадии мы можем и не почувствовать того, что предложенная пища была принята и стала духовной. Так, например, многие туристы, посещающие Индию, видят священную реку Гангу и не чувствуют при этом ничего особенного, хотя ее воды полностью духовны.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

